# [SOLVED] Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I just installed Windows 7. I have an Intel G33/G31 internal Graphics card with 128 MB memory. I installed Mafia after updating to version 2.1 (which is the latest) but when I started the Game, I got a weird texture on the Main Menu of the game. The "Print screen" button won't work once the game starts. Please tell me what to do? I ran the game in compatability mode with Windows XP SP2...

The game was working fine when I had Windows XP SP 3.

EDIT:
Installed this codec but it doesn't help. Still get weird textures...
Free-Codecs.com : Download Ligos Indeo Codec 5.11 : Video codecs originally developed by Intel, but later taken over by Ligos


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Have you installed all the drivers for your system?
Try using the Intel update utility here> Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

I updated it from the Intel website but still getting this problem. The videocard meets the requirements coz it worked fine with Windows XP SP3. The only thing that has changed is the OS. 

I googled around and found that the game IS compatible with Windows 7. 

What should I do guys??


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Here's the video of what happens when I start the game (if it helps at all)

EDIT: Ignore the 2 cursors, its just my video recorder. Just see the screen and the textures.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

The minimum recommended is an entry level video card, It may have run on XP with the Intel GMA but the added load on the GPU from Win7 Aero and other effects is dragging it down, try turning aero off and running a lower resolution.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Tried it mate. Doesn't work. All that has changed is the OS from Windows XP to Windows 7. Game version is latest, graphics drivers are latest.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Win7 is more graphic demanding then XP, runs DX11 over DX9, the game will still be running under dx9, you could try installing DX9 in case there are some missing files> Download: DirectX End-User Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

BTW Win7 32 or 64bit ?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

32 Bit mate will try it with DX9 and let you know


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

The best bet is that Windows 7 is simply more demanding. Heck, I have EVERYTHING graphical about Windows 7 turned off, and she still uses more RAM than XP did.

I used Win XP for as long as i could before making the switch to Win 7.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

I had a 128 MB onboard graphics card and now whenever I ran dxdiag, and it shows that my onboard graphics card memory is 256 MB. Is this normal? 



> Win7 is more graphic demanding then XP, runs DX11 over DX9, the game will still be running under dx9, you could try installing DX9 in case there are some missing files> Download: DirectX End-User Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


I downloaded from the link that you gave me but the dxdiag STILL shows that I have Directx 11 and NOT Directx 9.

I also heard that Directx 11 is "Backward compatible"?

What should I do now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

It will show DX11 because that's what's you have with Win7, the purpose of installing dx9 was to get any older dx9 files that may no longer be installed with DX11even though it is suppose to be backwards compatible.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

try this solution:

» How to play the game Mafia under Windows Vista SP1 or Win7


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*



> I had a 128 MB onboard graphics card and now whenever I run dxdiag, it shows that my onboard graphics card memory is 256 MB. Is this normal?


What about this ^^ ??


> try this solution:
> 
> » How to play the game Mafia under Windows Vista SP1 or Win7


I followed the above solution but it doesn't work.
Should I go back to XP because I've already tried disabling Aero. :hide:


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Installed Directx 8.1 which came along with the Mafia Game and did a fresh install but still not working. Please help me!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

well you're willing to go back to XP after you payed a lot for Windows 7?
I won't do that


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

then plzz help me lol


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

OK how about this

you dual boot
I mean you use two windows on two partitions or two hard disks
that's what I have, I got windows 7 dual booting with Windows XP
so that way when your PC starts you will got 2 choices:

Windows 7
Windows XP

how to do it?
follow these steps:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/8057-dual-boot-installation-windows-7-xp.html

that way you can play Mafia on Windows XP SP3 without losing windows 7


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

^ It's a good point, I do the same thing.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

I followed that tutorial and when I try to load XP from the boot menu I get an error message ntoskrnl.exe is missing or corrupt. I have windows 7 in my C: drive and Windows XP in a partition of C:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

have you really followed it till the end?
did you use 

you should look at *OPTION TWO* from that tutorial
because you have Windows 7 installed first

that way when you install Windows XP 
the PC will only see Windows XP first and won't see windows 7
don't panic, it's normal, just load up Windows XP and follow the step N.7 in *OPTION TWO*

PS: when using EasyBCD, the tool required in the tutorial, follow the instructions by the letter!!


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

yes I did. recovery console I guess?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

I gave the game to my friend who ALSO has Windows 7 and he also encountered the same problem - weird textures and lines in the game menu. I switched back to XP and loaded the game and it works fine. Guess it just doesn't go well with Windows 7? by the way I successfully switched back to XP. The XP installation CD was faulty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Does it give you an option to run in DX9 mode under Win7?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

I uninstalled Win7 xD


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Hey I tried to run Mafia today and got this error:

Init error
#4205
Generic

It worked well yesterday. What should I do??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Try running it windowed mode, right click on the icon, select properties from the list in theTarget box add -windowed to the target file location.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Weird graphics with Mafia on Windows7*

Tried that but it didn't work so reinstalled the graphics media accelerator from my motheroard cd as dxdiag was not detecting the graphics card. Now it's working perfectly. Thanks a lot guys !!  But the mystery of it not running on Win7 remains..


----------

